# Office 365 >  >  Excel PowerPivot stop working

## pajosh

Hi there,

i have a PowerPivot file, that is connected to my .BISM connection (sharepoint). Before few days, it was working properly but after the MS Office latest updates, the functionality stop working. i am not able to refresh the data. However if i change the datasource from BISM connection to directly my SSAS Cube it starts working properly.

The error it shows it - Error Invalid handle.

Please need your help asap.

----------


## pajosh

The latest version of MS Office is 15.0.xxxx.1002

Any help is much appreciated

----------

